

Impact (Javascript Game Engine) Sales Report - AndrewHampton
http://www.phoboslab.org/log/2011/01/impact-sales-report

======
mhd
So Facebook is yet another of those companies where being hired depends on
CS/math trivia questions? Apparently a lot of people think it's easier to
design a good API than look up Newton's method on Wikipedia.

~~~
rudiger
Well, the man wrote a _game engine_ in JavaScript, so asking him to implement
a sqrt() function in JavaScript isn't unheard of. They don't ask "math trivia"
questions of every interviewee, but here it seems relevant.

Not to diminish the awesome work this guy has done.

~~~
mhd
sqrt and its approximations seems a bit too low-level, both for what he did
and what Facebook is doing. This is the kind of stuff you look up, as opposed
to other algorithmic difficulties that arise out of total different situations
where without a good general background you wouldn't even know what to
research.

Questions about trees, graphs etc. would seem more appropriate for game
development (and probably for Facebook in general).

But that's just me. Sqrt might even be a good question if he's a recent
graduate and they want to see if he still can think back a couple of years...

------
csomar
Great post. I have been working with JavaScript heavily the last months and I
really felt in love with it. I'm interested to start such kind of products,
but I don't find any viable idea. I'm thinking of another Data Grid using
jQuery. (I already bought jquerygrid.com, anyone has a suggestion if it's a
good idea?).

@Author: I would like that you talk to us more about the development and
marketing process.

~~~
rudiger
If you think you can do better than SlickGrid, let me know. I did some in-
depth research into JavaScript (specifically, jQuery) datagrids some time ago.
You can find it on StackOverflow (I'm Rudiger, the asker):
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2402953/javascript-
data-g...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2402953/javascript-data-grid-
for-millions-of-rows)

~~~
csomar
I see here that you are pointing at only one particular problem, which is
loading heavy amount of rows in one page.

Can you explain how it can be better than SlickGrid? (other than that)

~~~
rudiger
My advice is to differentiate; jqGrid and SlickGrid are two very good jQuery
datagrids. If you want to compete, do something they don't do (or don't do
well).

Maybe a jQuery mobile datagrid? They're far from perfect on the iPhone/iPad...
Just a thought.

